# Bypassing ignition switch; 66 GTO



## dagold (Mar 27, 2005)

Due to suspected rusted out ignition switch on car that sat for 15 yrs, needed to bypass ignition switch. I used a remote starter and a wire running from + battery terminal to coil termnal with yellow and white wires; NOT the one that has black wire running to distributor. Started right up; ran for a while (5 mins), then died. No spark. Could I have damaged the coil, points, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes, if you ran 12 volts directly to the "+" side of the coil, you have burned the points and toasted the condenser - the coil should be fine. The voltage running from the ignition switch to the "+" side of the coil runs through a resistor wire that drops the voltage down to about 7 volts to keep from frying the parts. You'll need to replace your points and condenser. Recommend you use NAPA part number CS786 and RR175 - these are excellent quality parts that will operate smoothly beyond the rpm limits of the engine. Set point gap to .016" initially, and then set dwell to 30-31 degrees after start-up. You can run a jumper wire to the coil, but buy a ballast resistor from NAPA and install it between the battery jumper wire and the coil before you hook it up.


----------

